
Show HN: GoodPods – Goodreads for Podcasts - dain
https://www.goodpods.app/
======
dain
I'm back after posting TinyPress here 4ish years ago. Thanks for the feedback
on that project, really was amazing.

## What to check out on Goodpods:

\- Check out the awesome search page!

\- Check out the library feature and ability to see description for podcasts
quickly

\- Check out profile page

## A few notes:

\- MOBILE NOT SUPPORTED. THIS ALPHA INCLUDES DESKTOP VERSION OF WEB APP. SORRY
:(

\- It's on the $7/month heroku hosting for now. And images aren't cached
locally - so give the pages a few seconds to load please.

\- The search page specifically needs a few seconds to load.

\- This is early early alpha (v0.5), releases are rolling out daily to update
UI & functionality.

\- There will be more GoodReads functionality coming. I have a full social
posting and networking feature set that is 100% done and tested, just not
quite where I'd like it somehow, so I turned that off in the app for now. At
this point the app is all about discovering podcasts and maintaining your
library.

\- Also please note most things on the site are temp - not final - including
the logo and name of the site itself.

I'll be gone for most of the day traveling, but lmk how I can improve this.
I'm SUPER interested in feedback and constructive criticism.

Thanks all. Dain

